# Bellator MMA: 2014 Summer Series in Review



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

> The annual Bellator MMA Summer Series was the usual two events that took place over two events in June and July and had its’ share of good matches as well as shockers. In fact, the whole direction of the promotion has changed because of the transitions during the summer series. Because of that, the two events became a transition period which will continue into possibly next year. It was also sad in a way to see someone who was instrumental in building the promotion leave it. However, that can’t stop the wheels of progress and there are three reasons why the summer series was significant:
> 
> Leadership Transition
> 
> ...


http://mma-freak.com/opinion/bellator-mma-2014-summer-series-in-review/


----------

